

Odyssey.js: a tool to publish stories that combine narratives with maps - rbanffy
https://github.com/CartoDB/odyssey.js

======
rkda
Wish there would be easing like the one in Mapbox's Sherlock demo

[https://www.mapbox.com/tutorial-sherlock/](https://www.mapbox.com/tutorial-
sherlock/)

------
notjustanymike
It would be lovely if the next / previous buttons stayed in the same place
between slides.

